# CPR songs



## LucidResq (Mar 14, 2008)

So while practicing CPR/AED in my last class, the instructor pointed out that several of us, including myself, were not keeping the best rhythm. So I was like hmm... I'm going to find a song with a good beat at 100 bpm. 

My boyfriend is a DJ and has software that analyzes tempo, so we looked over all the songs that were around 100 bpm until I found it: 

Another Brick in the Wall Pt. 2 by Pink Floyd. It's perfect. 

Any other song ideas or thoughts on this concept?


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 14, 2008)

thats all well and good, until you work a code and dont have the capability to play one of your special songs.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 15, 2008)

What do you mean? I don't think the family would mind. 

Actually, I was intending to play it during training. If it happens to cross my mind while working a code I could sing it in my head. I know the song perfectly well.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 15, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Actually, I was intending to play it during training. If it happens to cross my mind while working a code I could sing it in my head. I know the song perfectly well.



As someone who plays a musical instrument and used to perform competitively in high school, let me tell you, it's not that hard to start rushing a tempo.


----------



## jordanfstop (Mar 15, 2008)

all of the following songs are 100bpm


"another one bites the dust" - queen...cause it's oh so true.

"quit playing games with my heart" - backstreet boys...too cute.

"stayin' alive" beegees - oh, the hope!


----------



## skyemt (Mar 15, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> So while practicing CPR/AED in my last class, the instructor pointed out that several of us, including myself, were not keeping the best rhythm. So I was like hmm... I'm going to find a song with a good beat at 100 bpm.
> 
> My boyfriend is a DJ and has software that analyzes tempo, so we looked over all the songs that were around 100 bpm until I found it:
> 
> ...



what an idea... coincidentally, that very same idea was written about in this months EMS magazine... what are the odds.


----------



## seanm028 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ever since I first learned CPR, I've been using "More Than a Feeling" by Boston.  It's a little faster than 100, but I just slow it down a little bit and it works.





> thats all well and good, until you work a code and dont have the capability to play one of your special songs.


Actually, the few times I've performed CPR on a real Pt, I actually started thinking this song in my head since it's become habit.





> As someone who plays a musical instrument and used to perform competitively in high school, let me tell you, it's not that hard to start rushing a tempo.


As someone who was a Drum Major in high school, let me tell you, it's not that hard to keep a solid tempo with some practice and concentration.


----------



## RWC130 (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember back a few years ago working a Cardiac Arrest with
my EMT partner to the song "Just Once" by James Ingram



> "I did my best but I guess my best wasn't good enough"


  lol


----------



## certguy (Mar 18, 2008)

May I recommend " SWEET HOME ALABAMA " Nice concept . I always had my code 3 songs , but never thought of using them to practise CPR .


----------



## GregB (Mar 18, 2008)

I was also taught to use "Another One Bites The Dust"

Just dont sing that one out loud...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 23, 2008)

I missed this.  What a neat idea.  I had a posted about songs we use for various jobs a long time ago....but I don't have one for CPR.

I have been known to hum, "You get a line, I'll get a pole....We'll go down to the fishin' hole, honey" when its time to RSI......

Or

"Do your ears hang low..." when tieing up a patient.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 23, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> So while practicing CPR/AED in my last class, the instructor pointed out that several of us, including myself, were not keeping the best rhythm. So I was like hmm... I'm going to find a song with a good beat at 100 bpm.
> 
> My boyfriend is a DJ and has software that analyzes tempo, so we looked over all the songs that were around 100 bpm until I found it:
> 
> ...


 
stayin alive and another one bites the dust work well.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 23, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> I missed this. What a neat idea. I had a posted about songs we use for various jobs a long time ago....but I don't have one for CPR.
> 
> I have been known to hum, "You get a line, I'll get a pole....We'll go down to the fishin' hole, honey" when its time to RSI......
> 
> ...


 
LMAO that is too funny


----------

